# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Elektrostatiskais energijas "pumpis" / free energy pump.

## Ingus Siliņš

Muusdienaas, kad izsiikst energijas resursi, jaameklee aizvien jauni energijas avoti... Starp zemi un debesiim pastaav elektrostatiskais lauks, kas pastiprinaas negaisa laikaa... Buutu interesanti radiit taadu elektrostatiskaas indukcijas mashiinu, kas ar elektrostatiskaa lauka starpnieciibu nonjem energiju no elektriskaa lauka avota ( negaisa maakonjiem, jonosfeeras, elektropaarvades liinijaam utt. ). Piedaavaaju savu risinaajumu, mehaanisko versiju, lai gan taa atgaadina skolas fizikas elektrostatiskaas indukcijas mashiinu, tomeer taa darbojaas savaadaak...
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-circu ... chine-.jpg
Ja izdotos radiit nemehaanisko versiju un ar augstu darbiibas frekvenci, liela izmeera lauka kolektoriem ( antenas, lodes utt. ), tad vareetu ieguut visai lielas jaudas energiju negaisa laikaa... mehaaniskajaa versijaa el. lauka kolektori ir metaala plaaksniites uz diska.
1 A un 20 - 30 kV buutu jau sensaacija, jo jauda sasniegtu attieciigi 20 - 30 kW  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Tam apaļam ratam būs jāpatērē enerģija lai viņu griestu.

Vēl ir tāda lieta ka nepastāvs DC / DC transformātors  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Tam apaļam ratam būs jāpatērē enerģija lai viņu griestu.
> 
> Vēl ir tāda lieta ka nepastāvs DC / DC transformātors


 Ja slotinjas savieno kopaa un izvieto taa lai pamiishus skaartu plaaksniites, tad rodas mainjstraava, jo pamiishus te nopluust negatiivie laadinji uz zemi un ieluust atpakalj pozitiivi laadeetajaa plaaksniitee zem ekraana... tas tiesa, ka rata grieshanai japateree energija un shim testa modelim diez vai var izspiest araa dazus simtus W, bet ja izdotos radiit citas konstrukcijas, tad varbuut, ka ieriice pati sev nobaros ar energiju un nodos taalaak... esmu ar mieru sho modeli izmeeginaat labaratorijas apstaaklos... eksperimenta meerkjis paarbaudiit, vai tas tieshaam straadaa un vai notiek energijas paarnese caur lauku... testeeshu ar un bez aareejaa lauka...  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Šajā konstrukcijā vajadzētu iesaistīt elektrostatisko motoru.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Šajā konstrukcijā vajadzētu iesaistīt elektrostatisko motoru.


 Jaa tas buutu interesanti... bet jaaizdomaa taa konstrukcija, lai dalja no lauka tiktu izmantota elektrostatiskam motoram....

----------


## Powerons

Vai konstrukcijā nebūtu vērts rotora augšējām plāksnītēm pievadīt lādiņu no kāda masta kura galā izvietota uz augšu vērsta slotiņa, kas uz asajiem stūriem saņemtu lādiņu no negaisa laikā jonizētā gaisa. Ģenerators varētu strādāt efektīvāk!

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vai konstrukcijā nebūtu vērts rotora augšējām plāksnītēm pievadīt lādiņu no kāda masta kura galā izvietota uz augšu vērsta slotiņa, kas uz asajiem stūriem saņemtu lādiņu no negaisa laikā jonizētā gaisa. Ģenerators varētu strādāt efektīvāk!


 Teoretiski vareetu, bet tad jau nav noziimes vairs pasham rotoram ar plaaksniiteem, jo jonu pluusmas no masta galaa esoshaas slotinjas radiitu jonu straavu pashaa mastaa... un nepaartraukti to uzlaadeetu ( attieciibaa pret zemi )... tad pietiktu tikai ar mastu un slotinju galaa, un energiju nonjemtu starp mastu un zemi... shaada konstrukcija vereetu izraisiit tieshus zibens speerienus masta galaa esoshajaa slotinjaa  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Šonedēļ, Ogrē piedzīvoju interesantu dabas parādību - elektrisko sniega puteni... kad izgājām ārā sāka putināt stipri sniegs un aizgājām uz klaju vietu klausīties VLF dabas radio... bet pret debesīm vērstā teleskopiskā antena sāka koronēt - sprakšķēt... pat arī turot pliku antenu rokā... VLF tajā brīdī nevarēja paklausīties, aizdambējās lauktranzistors ciet... reizums bija dzirdami griezīgi trokšņi... kad turēju antenu rokās varēja just vājas tirpas - vāja strāva, kas "sit" pa prkstiem... ja būtu adata vai tieva stieplīte antenas galā, noteikti tās galiņš spīdētu, vai būtu redzamas dzirkstelītes kā teslas spolei... pēc vairākām minūtēm parādība izbeidzās...

----------


## Vinchi

Isklausās pēc Elma ugunīm diemžēl dzīvē nēsmu šo fenomenu novērojis.

----------

